# Aprils Herping Photos 2015



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

Thought I would share some photos with you guys of what I have found out and about this April.

Gorgeous Male Adder.


















Lovely chunky female


















Common Lizard


















Another Male


















And another Common Lizard









Have had lots of fun taking these photos and hunting these beautiful reptiles, hope you enjoy too.


----------

